# Two skinks, one tub. youtube vid



## RoryBreaker (Aug 7, 2014)

A couple of mixed locale Northern Blue Tongues mating.

[video=youtube;hTxW_eCnf7w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTxW_eCnf7w[/video]

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## spud_meister (Aug 7, 2014)

I do like some good skinky porn.


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 7, 2014)

Was that one successful Dave? Is it the first mating between these two? After two matings my girl has a few cuts.


----------



## scratchy (Aug 7, 2014)

Thanks for showing. Are northerns always that slow with for-play ? I'm used to occipitalis and multi's , for-play and job done in a minute. I'll be pairing some prince regent Kimberley's soon so just want to know what to expect. Thanks


----------



## RoryBreaker (Aug 7, 2014)

Freeloader said:


> Was that one successful Dave? Is it the first mating between these two? After two matings my girl has a few cuts.


 
That was their third success from three introductions. I don't think I will bother giving him another go, she is almost at that bitey stage when they tell the male that they have had enough. Mating is brutal at times, often females can carry the scares into the following season.

Scratchy,

Depends on the male, they are both noobies at horizontal folk dancing this season. His inexperience and lack of weight when compared to that girl is also a factor. A good sized gun male Kimberley should get the job done quicker. 

The male featured in the video is not a kimbo though but out of a hypo northern, just a castoff that never turned out how the breeder had hoped. The female is a pale kimbo that I have stumbled upon out of my breedings.

- - - Updated - - -



scratchy said:


> I'll be pairing some prince regent Kimberley's soon so just want to know what to expect. Thanks



My Prince regents (MW lineage) from a week ago or so.






They mated last year but she didn't ovulate. Hoping they go this season.


----------



## scratchy (Aug 7, 2014)

Very nice kimb's. Look like mine from the same original source. Love the heavily speckled heads , pink-orange colouring and lack of black on the flanks. 
Thanks for the info.


----------



## Freeloader (Aug 8, 2014)

Put me on the list for the prince regents Dave. How good do they look. Awesome patterning.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Nov 23, 2014)

RoryBreaker said:


> A couple of mixed locale Northern Blue Tongues mating.
> 
> [video=youtube;hTxW_eCnf7w]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hTxW_eCnf7w[/video]
> 
> ...



The male in the video looks like he has produced the goods. She sloughed a few days ago, bubs should be out within the next two weeks.
















Cheers


----------



## meako (Dec 7, 2014)

I have two easterns . When they go in the garden one simply attacks the other which tries to get away. They look like 2 motorboats racing around. 
It bites on to the tail of the other and gets towed around. They have some enormous energetic tussles and will flop around the place together but I never see anything close to that tail wrapping mating business.
I let them go in one of the boxes until they were tired-around 10 mins. Also the less aggressive one will get a bite on the aggressor if it can.
I have no idea of the sex of them. 
Could they be too young to understand? Or both male? or female?
I think I'm going to need to get them sexed at the next meeting.
Great vid btw.


----------



## snakes123 (Dec 8, 2014)

god thats arousing


----------



## RoryBreaker (Dec 13, 2014)

19 Days from when she sloughed until she gave birth.

A large litter for a skink which will turn 2 years old on xmas day.















140 since first mating (25.7.14). Only mated on three occasions, 25th and 27th of July and on the 5th of August.

Cheers,
Dave.


----------



## Freeloader (Dec 13, 2014)

Lucky number 13 Dave. Well done they all look like hefty babies as well.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Dec 20, 2014)

They haven't had their first slough yet but check the colour on this guy, I can't wait to see how it turns out.


























Some of its siblings are going to be bright too but at this stage have a little more pattern on them.

Cheers


----------



## Freeloader (Dec 21, 2014)

There is a few there Dave that look the goods at the moment.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jan 1, 2015)

Freeloader said:


> Put me on the list for the prince regents Dave. How good do they look. Awesome patterning.



My MW lineage Prince Regent Kimberley's is giving birth as I type this. Only the second time that she has given birth in 8 years (not through lack of trying). Four out so far and looking healthy.


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 1, 2015)

Great stuff there RoryBreaker. Luv all blueys.


----------



## Freeloader (Jan 2, 2015)

Come on come on Dave how many?


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jan 2, 2015)

Freeloader said:


> Come on come on Dave how many?



Five and three slugs this morning. I reckon that will be all from her, unless she pops out a straggler this morning when the heat comes back on.


----------



## Freeloader (Jan 2, 2015)

Woohoo five is better than none.


----------

